# Finger Monkeys



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Want a new pet friend for your Hav? How about a Finger Monkey.?
They are native to rain-forests of Brazil , Peru , Bolivia , Ecuador and Colombia . (Source: Buzzle)

Finger monkeys are, as a matter of fact, pygmy marmosets.

They are also known by the names "pocket monkey"and "tiny lion".

This cute little primate hugs and grips on to your finger so tight that it pulls your heartstrings and you wish you could take it home with you.



The finger monkey is the tiniest living primate in the world.

It's so small that it can hold on to your finger.

These primates belong to the family Callitrichidae, species Cebuella and genus C. pygmaea.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's another one , they're breading LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ooops another two


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

They are creepy. I wouldn't be able to go to sleep for fear that they were slinking about the bedroom.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

aaahh Pam , Jack would love one.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I suppose I could get a little saddle and it could ride Jack around the house. The cats would LOVE it.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Too cute. I want one...or two.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Omg. So cute. And maybe a little scary. Kinda like gremlins that start our cute and then turn evil.... And multiply. Lol.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Not for my pack they eat everything.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They would curl around that tail nicely though. If I can train them to dust and fetch small items, hmmm........


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I want one!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> They would curl around that tail nicely though. If I can train them to dust and fetch small items, hmmm........


There you go Beth, nice to see you again, where have you been.?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute, but creepy at the same time!! LOL


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

OMG, the cutest things ever!!!! (well, aside from Havs)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> There you go Beth, nice to see you again, where have you been.?


I cannot tell a lie, I've been just flat out lazy.
I 'm not proud of it.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I would like two a male and un-related female. I could make a fortune breeding them. Who could resist? I definitely would have to lose Josie Wales, she would eat them before I made my fortune.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

So cute! I would be afraid that I'd step on it and kill it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> I would like two a male and un-related female. I could make a fortune breeding them. Who could resist? I definitely would have to lose Josie Wales, she would eat them before I made my fortune.


ound:


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Are these guys a protected species? How could they not have "taken off" in the US? It would be so wrong, in so many ways -- but can't you see these little guys as accessories? My GD would go wild for these!


----------

